# Old, old service cable



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

How can a homeowner not see this?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Look at the bright side, at least now the SE straps are bonded. :whistling2:

Sure it's not a rental? I once lived in a place with a service like that because the landlord was too cheap to care.

-John


----------



## JTMEYER (May 2, 2009)

Until it quits... they don't care.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like the load side got smoked at the connector?? I suspect that's why the meter is missing?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> It looks like the load side got smoked at the connector?? I suspect that's why the meter is missing?


No, I was about to replace the cable and the meter socket. I replaced the old cable with SE cable, now the place is really going to burn down.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why would it be any different? The "old" wire _was_ type SE cable.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

part of the service on my house looks like that


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I could go for a walk and point out probably 50 services with SE cable exactly like that. Funny, in that I sometimes have to do service upgrades because the utility gave the HO 30 days to get the cable replaced or get the service cut off. I'm not sure how they pick. So many a month?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> No, I was about to replace the cable and the meter socket. I replaced the old cable with SE cable, now the place is really going to burn down.


That was very nice of you 30 years from now another Electrician can replace it ...:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That was very nice of you 30 years from now another Electrician can replace it ...:thumbup::laughing:


 
Or maybe only 20 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> That was very nice of you 30 years from now another Electrician can replace it ...:thumbup::laughing:


Can't make it too nice. Gotta ensure the cash flow.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

At a homeowners behest years back, he insisted and paid me to tape a SE cable like that from the meter pan to head . I ran out of black tape 3/4 of the way up so used orange to give it a Harley look.


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, it is the thin outer covering that makes SE so safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

are you talking about the cable not being run level


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

doubleoh7 said:


> Or maybe only 20 years.:thumbsup:


 Most of the SE cable I see has a gray outer jacket. How UV resistant is it?


----------

